# now.. THIS IS DEEP



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I cant belive the thing was still runnin after that second pass..... And whats w/ the VW MonsterBug in the background? lol


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

haha thats crazy!!!

That bugs awesome


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

that thing is awsome! see..


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

that looks like fun there^^^


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

looks like a lot of money too!


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Wow!! thats crazy


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

who has so much money they sit around and think, I need to buy me a monster bug....... They can make a donation to the Jon's Brute Fund.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i have seen this bug in action in real life it is bad


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

looks like the guys need snorkels too! lol


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

thats crazy


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

:agreed:


sandman7655 said:


> thats crazy


----------



## rebelbowtie (Apr 6, 2009)

lilbigtonka said:


> i have seen this bug in action in real life it is bad


:word:


----------



## BuckMark (Mar 22, 2009)

That Yamaha"s bad and the bug aint to shabby too!!!!


----------



## BEASTBRUTE (Mar 26, 2009)

thats cool:rockn:


----------



## Kurly (Feb 25, 2009)

:agreed:


FABMAN said:


> looks like the guys need snorkels too! lol


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i met hippo in real life at the mudhole he said nothing works on the rhino right since then no display or anything but it still runs


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

You could use that bug as a boat for fishing...lol...Awsome!!


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

i want a rhino now LMFAO. that thing is a beast


----------



## muddy-one (Mar 3, 2009)

This might even be deeper.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

i dont think i could hold my breath that long


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

he had a scuba tank in the passenger seat.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

yep man im glad i dont live near crosby i might be broke, buying cranks and pistons like i buy gas hahahaha


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Thats crazy.


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

I've seen alot of big snorkeled bikes drown out attempting that crossing.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

that's gotta be about 7 feet deep.


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

We are close enough to the bay that the river is really affected by the tide, this hole is always deep but on a low tide and a case of beer alot of people _*try*_ it. Maybe a handful that succeed.


----------

